# How do I know if it Seized



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

I have a homelite weedwacker was doing some trimming today and working 
great as usual. I stopped to put more gas in. EXCEPT I don't think the mix
was correct. It was running for about 5 minutes and just quit. I pull and pull
now and it won't start It's not like the cylinder is frozen it seems like it wants to start. :freak:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the engine was seized then you would not be able to pull the starter rope through. Check and make sure you are getting a spark to the spark plug, then make sure you have compression and are getting fuel.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

is it scored? and compression? and yes, i agree with 30year, check the spark...


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Pull the muffler off and use a flashlight to inspect the piston & cylinder for damage. If it looks OK, then you've got a problem somewhere else.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

hows it going?


----------

